# Sub pre-outs



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
My receiver has dual sub pre-outs but the same (identical) signal is output from both, should I use them both to my dual subs or just use one with a Y splitter to the subs, which do you reco, or does it not matter either way, I just thought I would ask if one method is preferred over the other. Thanks. :huh:
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not think it matters Jeff. If I understand correctly, basically the unit has a splitter built inside. You are in essence doing the same thing the manufacturer has done in the build.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> I do not think it matters Jeff. If I understand correctly, basically the unit has a splitter built inside. You are in essence doing the same thing the manufacturer has done in the build.


Thanks Joe, that's what I thought, just needed some verification from the audio Gurus here.:T
Cheers Jeff


----------

